# Entire Cage Set-Up Help



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,
I currently have a pretty good cage set-up, but I'm worried that it's just a tiny bit too small. I have two 54 qt (about 24x16") sterilite bins hooked together with PVC pipe, and it seemed roomy at first, but after I put the wheel in (which takes up almost all of one of the sides) and her food and water in, I'm not sure she has much room to move around. 
I would just hook up another bin about the same size with more pipe, but I just bought 2 CHEs for above her cage and I reallly don't want to have to have 3. :/ 
So I'm basically wondering, is about 1'x1' empty space in each side enough to have room to walk around? 
I was also wondering what I can put in there for her to play with, since she currently only has a pipe and a wheel. I haven't had luck finding something she loves to play with, any suggestions? (She also has fleece to snuggle in and a snuggle sack that she doesn't use :lol


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Just took some pictures so you can see how big they are:


----------



## megan6o6 (Aug 12, 2015)

Is there a place for her to sleep such as an igloo? You may want to add that for her safety and comfort. That would take up a lot of room though in these cages. Other than that, it doesn't seem too small. Just make sure she gets time outside of the cage to run. And she has a wheel which is great.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

My cage is kind of small for my hedgie (yes, we are going to upgrade, but we do not have the funds to do so right now) so to make it more roomy, I got smaller food dishes, placed the wheel in a different area, and converted an old converse shoe box into a dig box hide. The hide is perfect for the cage so she has everything she needs plus room to move.
I made the dig box by getting a shoe box with room to move, then cutting a hole in it so she can fit. Then, I filled it with fleece shreds so if she gets cold it will be nice and warm in there. I am also going to staple fleece on each edge inside so it is even warmer. This will give your hedgie a hide and more room for it to move about. I hope I helped!


----------

